# Covid Reinfections



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

First, I didn't want to resurrect the old thread, hence this post.

Second, only asking because of timing, ie discovered on a Friday night after offices close and I'm supposed to be going on a group trip.

I've just tested positive for Covid on an antigen test. It's a faint line, but it's there. The "odd" thing (if that's possible with this dam* disease) is we had our second infection just last month. I definitely had it but I never tested positive (wife did). 

Does anyone know how to interpret a positive antigen test so soon after a previous infection? Meaning, is it different or does it reveal the exact same thing as if it was a new infection months to years later?

My default is to treat it like a standard positive and plan accordingly. But this would mean I've had Covid three times in four months. That seems crazy but not out of the possible with these new variants that have such clear ability for immune escape. For context, I have the full first series of Moderna and one booster, but that was more than 6+ months ago.

I'd normally just isolate and see a doctor at Instacare tomorrow but friends arrive tonight and we are supposed to have breakfast together and then go camping. Stupid little bug sure knows how to make an entrance.

Thoughts or experience with the same?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

No idea whatsoever.🤷‍♂️ I've never had a needle stabbed in my arm once with the "poison" and have never come down with COVID. It's called an Immune System the body naturally produces it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The only thing I would suggest is to notify your guests that you have tested positive and they may be exposing themselves to the disease if they are around you. Not many of us have some kind of super bullet proof immune system like Tax's that somehow has developed independently of science and common sense. But then, aren't most opinions based of hopes and dreams.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd let them know and wear a quality n95 mask when indoors. 

A friend at work caught it again when in Mexico a couple weeks back. Out of the 4 of them that got it, he's the only one that ended up hospitalized. He's a healthy mid 50s with no other contributing factors.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> The only thing I would suggest is to notify your guests that you have tested positive and they may be exposing themselves to the disease if they are around you. Not many of us have some kind of super bullet proof immune system like Tax's that somehow has developed independently of science and common sense. But then, aren't most opinions based of hopes and dreams.


A year ago when I was in to see the Dr. for an annual checkup, he asked if I had been "vaccinated". I said I hadn't, and I haven't had any of the symptoms. I mentioned I hadn't even had a cold or the Flu since I was a kid. He took blood and did some other tests. A couple weeks later I was asked to come back into the office. He said that I have an "overactive" immune system and that likely was the reason for not having any illness. I said great! He also mentioned that's not a good thing, and could pose it's own issues. I'll cross that bridge if I get to it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I've just tested positive for Covid on an antigen test. It's a faint line, but it's there. The "odd" thing (if that's possible with this dam* disease) is we had our second infection just last month. I definitely had it but I never tested positive (wife did).
> 
> Does anyone know how to interpret a positive antigen test so soon after a previous infection? Meaning, is it different or does it reveal the exact same thing as if it was a new infection months to years later?


Did you take paxlovid when you were sick last month? If so, this could be a rebound positive. If so, you may be fine to go through with your plans. 

As in most health related issues, it is probably best to ask your health care provider and not folks on the internet.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> The only thing I would suggest is to notify your guests that you have tested positive and they may be exposing themselves to the disease if they are around you. Not many of us have some kind of super bullet proof immune system like Tax's that somehow has developed independently of science


Got any links you could drop me on all the scholarly research you did that lead you to get the vaccine, Turkeys? Maybe you could persuade a hard-headed hold out like me.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Did you take paxlovid when you were sick last month? If so, this could be a rebound positive. If so, you may be fine to go through with your plans.
> 
> As in most health related issues, it is probably best to ask your health care provider and not folks on the internet.


Indeed. Sadly they've largely said, the last two times, what most doctors are saying...we still don't understand the bug fully enough to figure these things out. Last time they didn't even want to PCR test though I was negative on antigen. Nonetheless, I have a message waiting for them when they return Monday.

No Paxlovid, only my wife has used it. 

Odd little bug. Going to be a few more years of being humbled by this thing I fear.

*We are playing it safe and just skipping trip. I don't want to be camping below freezing with an infection, even mild. I'll isolate but wife is meeting with people outside. My dad just got diagnosed (shared news last night) with a serious but manageable stenosis so I'm not messing around. Just in my nature to play it safe when I'm sick.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

APD said:


> I'd let them know and wear a quality n95 mask when indoors.
> 
> A friend at work caught it again when in Mexico a couple weeks back. Out of the 4 of them that got it, he's the only one that ended up hospitalized. He's a healthy mid 50s with no other contributing factors.


That's rough mate. I hope he fully recovers with minimal long term affects. The pattern of this bug is all over the place.

We have a good stash of N95s, which my wife is using now that I'm positive. I'd hoped my natural immunity from these infections would last longer but the last four months is making me think I may be one of the people that has to mask more in congregate settings ☹. So it goes.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Deleted


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Got any links you could drop me on all the scholarly research you did that lead you to get the vaccine, Turkeys? Maybe you could persuade a hard-headed hold out like me.


I'll tell you this, my FIL which has worked in toxicology for the past 30 years was on board for getting the shot until he researched the chemicals being used in the vaccine. Then he said, no way. The side effects could be greater than just building your immune system up naturally to fight the disease. That convinced me not to get vaccinated until more concrete research is done.


----------

